# LS 2800 will not start!



## jveretto (Sep 10, 2012)

I have had an LS 2800 for 4-5 years. I suspect the seat switch has gone bad. How do I jump the three wire switch to check? It has a blue, black & red wire. Thanks in advance!


----------

